# Speedmaster vs Seamaster? Help me choose



## rerunnyc (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey Guys,
I am a 24 year old guy who works in NYC (investment analyst) who is finally able to afford his first Omega watch..now comes the dilemma, do i go for the 'Speedmaster New Date' or a 'Seamaster Diver 300 M Automatic Chronograph' ..ideally, the right answer would be to get both (haha) but I cant throw a chunk of my salary into both. I'll get one and be patient and get the other down the road. I know the price diff between both is pretty substantial but I don't mind since I am only buying one. I want this to be my everyday watch. And since the only water this watch will be receiving is my daily showering needs or the occasional swim, I don't really need the deep diving prowess of the seamaster. I do want the watch to be rugged and withstand shocks since me in my drunken friday/wknd nite stupors in nyc bars, typically has me banging and falling down (Guinness and JAck Daniels will do that to you)..but i do want a tough watch to withstand this rigors of everyday use but I dont want a german tank on my wrist..which watch is lighter in terms of weight?..anyhow, the chronograph is a must since I am like any other 'WIS' who measures how long it takes me to get from my apt to the deli or timing my laundry, haha..which is the better chronograph? Anyhow, please help me choose! And clarify major differences, etc. And which you would pick

In terms of look, something nice and maybe sporty..these are the variations I am considering.which ones do you like?:

Thanks,
Rerun









this last one is a maybe:


----------



## Zennmaster (May 14, 2006)

Given the lifestyle your watch will be expereincing, I would suggest the Seamaster Pro Chorono. That was my first Omega, and it's the most indestructible watch in my collection. It's the only mechanical that I just plain don't have to worry about. If you're used to wearing little watches, it might take some getting used to, as it's a significant piece. 

Since you mentioned that your watch will be subject to the occasional swim, I would steer away from the Speedmaster. I LOVE speedies, but they were meant to go to the Moon, not into the water. Remember, the depth ratings on watches refer to ultimate pressure, not actual ambient depth.

Another possibility to consider is to go pre-owned, and then you COULD get both! You'll save a bunch of money, and when (not IF!) the first scratch or ding turns up, it won't hurt nearly as much.

Good luck!


----------



## mwille (Feb 12, 2007)

The question was which we like? 
Well, here's my taste, left to right 
: nope, definitely, nope, niiiice, nope 

But then again that's just MY taste.. good luck choosing your first! It won't be your last Omega :-d


----------



## snorkeler (Sep 17, 2006)

rerunnyc said:


> Hey Guys,
> I am a 24 year old guy who works in NYC (investment analyst) who is finally able to afford his first Omega watch...want the watch to be rugged and withstand shocks since me in my drunken friday/wknd nite stupors in nyc bars, typically has me banging and falling down (Guinness and JAck Daniels will do that to you)..but i do want a tough watch to withstand this rigors of everyday use...Thanks,
> Rerun


Dy-no-mite! Why do you need a stopwatch? For falling down drunk, get a PO:


----------



## milan (Feb 13, 2007)

Seamaster Pro Chrono :gold


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

John Wilson.


----------



## rerunnyc (Mar 12, 2007)

Zennmaster said:


> Given the lifestyle your watch will be expereincing, I would suggest the Seamaster Pro Chorono. That was my first Omega, and it's the most indestructible watch in my collection. It's the only mechanical that I just plain don't have to worry about. If you're used to wearing little watches, it might take some getting used to, as it's a significant piece.
> 
> Since you mentioned that your watch will be subject to the occasional swim, I would steer away from the Speedmaster. I LOVE speedies, but they were meant to go to the Moon, not into the water. Remember, the depth ratings on watches refer to ultimate pressure, not actual ambient depth.
> 
> ...


Thnx Mike! Really appreciate your response. You have steered me into the direction of a Seamaster Chrono! Thanks!


----------



## rerunnyc (Mar 12, 2007)

mwille said:


> The question was which we like?
> Well, here's my taste, left to right
> : nope, definitely, nope, niiiice, nope
> 
> But then again that's just MY taste.. good luck choosing your first! It won't be your last Omega :-d


Thanks for the feedback/2 cents on the watch options! Can't wait to start my collection!


----------



## rerunnyc (Mar 12, 2007)

snorkeler said:


> Dy-no-mite! Why do you need a stopwatch? For falling down drunk, get a PO:


You know, that's true. Maybe I should consider a PO. Those watches are badass!


----------



## rerunnyc (Mar 12, 2007)

john wilson said:


> John Wilson.


John, sexy watch!


----------



## mr2blue (Feb 13, 2006)

In terms of modern Omega's I like the Speedmasters, but vintage, the Seamaster 120 Chronos are most amazing.


----------



## Sgian Dubh (Mar 7, 2007)

I just tried on a Planet Ocean today. Had the orange bezel on a black rubber strap. Completely opposite from what I would normally consider. (I like leather straps or a quality steel bracelet. The De Ville is actually my favourite in the Omega line.) Anyway, it's a damn fine watch. When I go back to pick up the watches I'm having serviced I might have to pick it up, unless I can convince myself that I don't really need _another_ watch.


----------



## boilerroom86 (Mar 14, 2007)

if i recall correctly, didnt the SMP chrono have issues with the movement, i think they contain the 33xx series. might be something to think about. my vote in this case is for the white faced Speedy.

well good luck on the buy!


----------



## glimmer (Dec 11, 2006)

If you have no problem with the date not being displayed I would recommend the sapphire sandwich, as you work in NYC as an analyst and this would probably look good with your working attire. The other watches look too rugged for me, but if you're going with a Seamaster may i steer you to the 300m GMT 2234.50, which was my "re-introductory" watch into the Omega line after wasting my money on 3 Rolexes which I ended up selling. For me if you're going to choose a Speedmaster the first time I would recommend the classic Speedy Pro, the latest variant of which is the 3573.50 sapphire sandwich. Once you get this then you can go and get the other automatics with day and date functions. There is nothing like the purity of the original Speedy Pro (I sound like a sage. I just got a 3572.50 a few weeks ago and haven't gotten over it yet and probably never will. It looks great on just about anything I wear and the compliments I get are just fabulous though this is secondary...I just love this watch.) If you're going to be banging it during drinking sprees in Manhattan bars then the 3573.50 would be perfect for you. I would however consider number two, the black dialled Seamaster Chrono.


----------



## rerunnyc (Mar 12, 2007)

glimmer said:


> If you have no problem with the date not being displayed I would recommend the sapphire sandwich, as you work in NYC as an analyst and this would probably look good with your working attire. The other watches look too rugged for me, but if you're going with a Seamaster may i steer you to the 300m GMT 2234.50, which was my "re-introductory" watch into the Omega line after wasting my money on 3 Rolexes which I ended up selling. For me if you're going to choose a Speedmaster the first time I would recommend the classic Speedy Pro, the latest variant of which is the 3573.50 sapphire sandwich. Once you get this then you can go and get the other automatics with day and date functions. There is nothing like the purity of the original Speedy Pro (I sound like a sage. I just got a 3572.50 a few weeks ago and haven't gotten over it yet and probably never will. It looks great on just about anything I wear and the compliments I get are just fabulous though this is secondary...I just love this watch.) If you're going to be banging it during drinking sprees in Manhattan bars then the 3573.50 would be perfect for you. I would however consider number two, the black dialled Seamaster Chrono.


Thanks My friend for that very insightful info, this is all really helpful! Really appreciate it, will look into your suggestions very soon


----------



## Truck Guy (Mar 10, 2006)

rerunnyc said:


> You know, that's true. Maybe I should consider a PO. Those watches are badass!


I love mine more than any of my Omegas (well almost... :-x ) :gold


----------



## Anthony (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, those all look awful. Why they have to mix allways colors (high contrast) with superb clock design, theyre just plain ugly and miss totally the plain simplicity of, lets say, original Speedmaster Professional. 

Just my opinion though.


----------



## rerunnyc (Mar 12, 2007)

Anthony said:


> Well, those all look awful. Why they have to mix allways colors (high contrast) with superb clock design, theyre just plain ugly and miss totally the plain simplicity of, lets say, original Speedmaster Professional.
> 
> Just my opinion though.


Good pt, I am thinking of just getting a straight forward classy, classic black only dial


----------



## Anthony (Jan 14, 2007)

Vintage Seamasters look nice also


















This one was in ebay with n.o 330101459904

But theyre vintage fine watches with a touch of elegance, bit different than Speedy or present seamasters.


----------



## TimeAndAgain (Jul 5, 2006)

I have a Seamaster 300m Chrono with a blue dial and I love it. It's the one I wear most frequently and with the Bond bracelet, it is relatively dressy. I actually want to get a black dialed one with the regular Seamaster bracelet to have a more sporty look (and just to have another Omega :-d ). While I like and respect the Speedmaster line, I just haven't found any that work for me, although I'll probably pick up a used Speedy Date (new style) when they hit the resale market.

Also, you should remember that if you're regularly falling down drunk, you're likely to find yourself with additional watches purchased late at night.

Finally, if you can deal with the size and the price tag, the Planet Ocean chronograph is a great looking piece. I'd die for a 42mm version if Omega would make it...o|


----------



## mwille (Feb 12, 2007)

TimeAndAgain said:


> Finally, if you can deal with the size and the price tag, the Planet Ocean chronograph is a great looking piece. I'd die for a 42mm version if Omega would make it...o|


Yeeeeeees, I couldn't agree more! A 42mm version of the POCH would make make me an instant customer


----------



## g-banger (Nov 2, 2006)

seamaster professional black chrono is a awesome choice but!!

I wore my new speedmaster professional the other day under a suit and it looked bloody amazing.. i just recieved a new watch strap the di-modell rallye band and it looks like **** on your wrist. (im very excited with the new strap)

but any omega you choose, your going to get the excellent price/quality ratio and they all good good under a suit, my speedmaster day-date was a tad small but anything 40mm looks nice 

good luck


----------



## Colin T (Apr 21, 2006)

g-banger said:


> i just recieved a new watch strap the di-modell rallye band and it looks like **** on your wrist. (im very excited with the new strap)


Wowsers, that good?, I think i'll search one out.

Colin


----------

